# ryan potts I'd love to discuss things dealing with marriage



## txryan (Mar 25, 2017)

I've been wanting to find a site like this. I'm really trying to rekindle my wife and my marriage 💑. We're going to church ⛪ every Sunday and getting closer to God.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM.

You can start reading thread and posting your input.

Or if you have a particular issue you want to address, why not start a thread in the General Relationship Discussions forum????

It's best to remain anonymous on this forum. I would like to remove your name from your thread title. Once you respond to this most, I'll take care of it.


----------

